# Entitlement/ covid 19 - payment



## deco87 (3 May 2020)

A friend of mine lost his job as a direct result of the virus . He fitted the criteria as set out for entitlement to the payment. He applied for it and received it.

He can manage without it . Is it possible that in the future revenue or welfare can decide that someone although fitting the criteria that was set out ,should return payments received as they may decide am he could have managed without it ?


----------



## 24601 (3 May 2020)

deco87 said:


> Is it possible that in the future revenue or welfare can decide that someone although fitting the criteria that was set out ,should return payments received as they may decide am he could have managed without it ?



No.


----------



## deco87 (3 May 2020)

thanks


----------

